# Replacement t5ho bulbs



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey all

It's time I replaced my bulbs over my 90g. Currently I have 2 hagen glo 4' 2 bulb units. So need 4 new bulbs.

I was wondering if anyone knew if sunblaster bulbs would fit? I've heard they are a slightly different length but everywhere I look on line doesn't give the 'actual' length so I don't know for sure.
Hagen bulbs are advertised as 115cm/46" (yes I know there's a 3/4" difference in those 2 advertised lengths) 

Reason I ask about the sunblasters, 
I have a number of their 3' fixtures and like the color and my aquatic plants are doing great under them. 
Also the hydroponics store is much closer than any LFS I would go to, and they are 30-60% less expensive than the usual proprietary bulbs depending on which store I go to.

Thanks AA


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Bring your fixture to patrick and try it out.
His login name here is mykiss and he is in richmond. I think they do fit.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

charles said:


> Bring your fixture to patrick and try it out.
> His login name here is mykiss and he is in richmond. I think they do fit.


Hey Charles. Would love to be able to do that..... But I'm stuck on the Island lol ;-)


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

As far as i know all t5* HO* bulbs are interchangeable within the same wattage,so any 54 watt T5 HO bulb will work on any 54 watt (commonly referred to as 4 ft) T5HO fixture.
As a side question why are you thinking it`s time to replace them?
Regards


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

charlie1 said:


> As far as i know all t5* HO* bulbs are interchangeable within the same wattage,so any 54 watt T5 HO bulb will work on any 54 watt (commonly referred to as 4 ft) T5HO fixture.
> As a side question why are you thinking it`s time to replace them?
> Regards


Simple answer...I've ignored them long enough that only one of the 4 is working...


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

AccidentalAquarist said:


> Simple answer...I've ignored them long enough that only one of the 4 is working...


hmmm, i guess you should!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

So I grabbed some sunblaster bulbs from the hydroponics store. perfect fit.
The difference in length is for the sunblaster fixture only, as it uses smaller hardware.

tank is all lit up again


----------

